# on LID now for RAI treatment. Can I still use my Young Living Essentail Oils?



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

I jsut began my Low Iodine diet today in preoration for my RAI on Oct 26th. I'm a huge fan of Young Living Essential Oils and use them daily to help with allergies and to keep me healthy. I do not ingest any but use them topically. I also started drinking their Niga Red to boost my immune system. Do you think I can continue to use them while on the Low Iodine diet? They are pretty much pure herbs. I'm having a hard time really knowing what Iodine is in as it is not an "ingredient". Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have autoimmune thyroid disease, it is not wise to use products that boost the immune system for in doing so, while you trigger the good guys, you also trigger the bad guys.

Have you had antibodies' tests?


----------

